# Easiest tortoise to take care of?



## Camryn

Hey. Just wanted to hear your opinions on the easiest tortoise to take care of. I think It would be a Russian tortoise. I don't know, just wanna know what you guys think


----------



## FLINTUS

It depends on where you live, how much space you have etc.


----------



## smarch

Well if we're talking someone being lazy and wanting to do the least to care for said tortoise i'd say none since they all pretty much require the same effort of care, its just the cares are different. 
As for easiest to not screw up and hurt the tortoise while learning I know from experience that people saying its Russian are right, because me and franklin have done a lot of learning together and he's only had a random dehydration problem once.


----------



## FLINTUS

FLINTUS said:


> It depends on where you live, how much space you have etc.


Here, if you had loads of space and enough money for an indoor heated shed, something like manouria emys would suit our climate very well. But they are also expensive to maintain.
In Florida your climate suits Red Foots and Yellow Foots in particular as an example.
I would however say there are harder species to keep in captivity, most of the S.African species for example, as well as travancorica, impressa etc.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I would actually say russians are difficult little guys. Sorry Elmo!! He is picky, requires a large house, and digs a lot, so I have to spend more on extra precautions outside. He climbs (see prior) and consumes food like there is no tomorrow. Not that I regret owning him, and I would get another russian if I have the chance, I understand hermanns and greeks (going along the lines of smaller torts) are easier to care for.


----------



## Reptilelove

Herman's and horsefields are seen as the best for beginners


----------



## yillt

I would actually say marginateds are quite easy. Well? They can be. I don't find mine easy because I look after him all by myself and I have to try and juggle his schedule around my school,clubs,seeing friends and doing other things. But if I were an adult with no full time job it would be easy as they hibernate for some of the year and they don't try and escape like Russians.


----------



## Camryn

Thanks for your opinions, I love to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## riham

That is by far one of the hardest questions for me I love the interaction and personality that Sulcatas have. I enjoy watching/observing my Leopards and Sri Lankan stars. For a smaller tortoise species, the Hermanns are so personable as well


----------



## tortdad

My sulcata is the easiest(now that he's all set up) but maybe because he's a mature male. He lives outside, goes in and out of his heated night box at will, grazes on grass and weeds. All I have to do is go clean his poop and change the water in his pond....toss a few snacks in. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## Aunt Caffy

I think my little Cherryhead is pretty easy to care for. Getting set up before his arrival took a lot of effort. But daily care isn't too bad. Rowan's a lot easier to care for than any of my other pets (2 pugs, 1 golden retriever, and a straight-eared Scottish Fold cat). Those mammals are so demanding. Rowan's a breeze.


----------



## richosullivan

Camryn said:


> Hey. Just wanted to hear your opinions on the easiest tortoise to take care of. I think It would be a Russian tortoise. I don't know, just wanna know what you guys think



Elongated are pretty easy, pretty hardy little guys, can eat a wide variety of stuff


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I agree with tortdad...my adult Sulcata is by far the easiest keeper....


----------



## Turtlepete

Depends on climate and space. Here in South FL, if I had an acre or two of land that drained well to plant with seed mixes, and a big, shallow pond with natural filtration, I could stick a few sulcata's on it and never touch them. Any grazing species, really, would be quite easy, given space and the proper climate. Redfoot's are easy in our climate, though they aren't grazers :-/.


----------



## Tom

My sulcatas are by far my easiest keepers. Tortdad spelled it out perfectly.

I have 20 russians too and they are a lot more work. Bringing them in and out of hibernation plus having to feed them everyday is a chore. The sulcatas just graze on their own for 5 months of the year and I don't feed them a thing. For the other 7 months I leave a flake of grass hay and they eat that at their leisure. I can drop in mulberry branches or cactus pads when I feel like it, but I don't have to do that if I don't feel like it. The russians need me to bring them food daily.

I'd have a different answer in a different climate.


----------



## Team Gomberg

IMO The easiest tortoise is a single adult that is able to live outside the yard.

Single because you don't have to deal with breeding issues, aggression, dominance, chasing...etc.
Adult because it's not as vulnerable or delicate.
Live outside because it won't need nearly as much "accessories" as it would if it was housed indoors.
In the yard because the large space would offer grazing space, hides and a more enriching environment.

This would mean the easiest tortoise would vary due to location, climate and yard space.

Are you looking for a tortoise? Was the question asked to help you narrow down the selection?
I know a few answered that the Sulcata is easiest...but I wouldn't think so. Those tanks do damage. Read Bob and Frankie stories. LOL


----------



## Tom

Team Gomberg said:


> I know a few answered that the Sulcata is easiest...but I wouldn't think so. Those tanks do damage. Read Bob and Frankie stories. LOL



This is true.

What I was trying to get at is that for some people, like me, tortdad and Maggie, we find our sulcatas to be easiest to care for due to our set up and individual situations. I think we all brought that up, because in most cases a sulcata would not be considered the easiest tortoise to keep. I was attempting to illustrate the point that what is "easy" for one keeper in one part of the world, would not necessarily be easy at all for another keeper in a different part of the world, or with a different housing situation.

So to answer the OP's original question:

It depends...


----------



## Team Gomberg

I know Tom... I just had to bring that up as food for her thought


----------



## WithLisa

Team Gomberg said:


> IMO The easiest tortoise is a single adult that is able to live outside the yard.


You are right, in most cases that is the easiest solution. In my climate I don't have to care for my Hermann's at all. In summer they get fresh water from time to time and in winter I put some styrofoam around their cold frame, to keep the frost out (even though both is not really necessary). That's it.

But I'm sure a sulcata is _not_ easy to take care of, since they are so big and heavy. If they get sick, you can't even pick them up to take them to the vet... What do you do in such a case?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

The Vet comes to the house for a large sick Sulcata. I think that IF they are set up properly Sulcata have the most fun personalities and are easy keepers, ya just have to stay 5 steps ahead of them....


----------



## Maxinelet

my friend has a Russian tortoise and I have a Sulcata, and she said she remembers doing a lot more work to keep her Russian happy and healthy as a baby then I need to do for mine! So isay sulcata


----------

